# Anyone from india. i have plans.



## rusty7 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi i am from india . we should make our own support group . i have some other plans too that i cant discuss here . just reply or pm me i will explain


----------



## rusty7 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone??


----------



## cucumber (Mar 8, 2014)

What part are you from? As far as I know there are functioning support groups in Mumbai and several interested in Bangalore. Just look around in existing threads and you can find them.


----------



## Kosmos (Nov 30, 2013)

What's up? 

I'm from bengaluru.


----------



## broken321 (May 19, 2015)

*Hello*

I am from Hyderabad.


----------



## Aksban (Feb 10, 2015)

hi 
i m from pune 
you?
really fkd up here.....expressionless face and panic attacks for no reason


----------



## TheLonelyGlobeTrotter (Mar 2, 2015)

Me, from Kerala. Will PM you.


----------



## roundgomerry (Aug 29, 2015)

Pls add me too!


----------



## Notsodesi (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh finally, same here 
Btw from kerala


----------



## loverain (Jan 12, 2017)

Add a lost soul from Delhi


----------



## kenu (Sep 14, 2017)

loverain said:


> Add a lost soul from Delhi


Where you are from Delhi?


----------

